

Facebook Hires Fired Apple Maps Executive - Waurb
http://mashable.com/2013/04/17/facebook-apple-maps/

======
ciaron
Just a heads up: Firefox doesn't load the whole article - just up to the first
map image. Works in Chrome.

~~~
ianox
The mashable URL works fine: <http://mashable.com/2013/04/17/facebook-apple-
maps/>

